# Nigerian dwarf buckling with curly texture hair??



## hiddenhollowsfarm

This little guy seems to have an almost curly hair texture. Has anyone else had a buckling like this? Will his hair straighten out as he gets older? It is very luxurious and soft. But according to ND standards, it's not a good thing?


----------



## MoonShadow

Yes, as long as he's 100% ND and has nothing mixed in, It should straighten out as he gets older and loses his soft baby fur.


----------



## hiddenhollowsfarm

Yes he's adga registered. I think he's a nice buckling, just that hair was different than what I've seen. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

I had a doeling born like this, and her dam actually had kind of curly hair as a baby. Her dam's hair is normal now.


----------



## Jessica84

Well it's not a Nigi but I have a boer with curly hair that I bought last year. I have never seen one with curly hair and honestly thought some copper would straighten her out, nope. And she is 100% with the papers to back it


----------



## catharina

I love the curls!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh what a cutie!!! 

Careful with that hay net, I'd hate for you to walk out and find someone hung up in it!


----------



## hiddenhollowsfarm

Thanks everyone! Yes the curls are cute. Yes, about the hay net, I've thought the same thing. It's usually full of hay so not a threat then, plus I can see it from the kitchen and I do spend too much time gazing at my little goat herd  also our goats have a fun play/climbing set, so they usually leave the net alone. But thanks for the reminder, anything can happen...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just wanted to mention it  I had one get caught up in one, so seeing them scares me haha  luckily my girl was fine, she was smart and stayed still and didn't freak out.. she was just calling out so when I went to find her and found her like that... it was pretty scary! I just hugged her and cried.. lol


----------

